# Smoker King! 8/23/2014 - Destin



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello All,

Went and soaked some live cigs earlier this morning in Destin. We were jigging up bait when a huge Dolphin came cruising through... 

We had one live cig out already and I thought to myself "I hope Flipper doesn't eat my cig...". Just then, the rod bows over and drag starts screaming like I've never seen before! Isiah is on the rod and says that it feels heavy and he thinks it's a shark.. We are only in 25 to 30 feet of water but it's still dark so we can't see the fish yet.

Fish is pulling us around for a about 5 minutes before I can finally see the dark green outline of a Mackerel. He's still deep but I can tell it's a big one! After 2 more minutes, Isiah has him whooped and scores his biggest King of the year!

8/24/2014 - Just uploaded Youtube video!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Holy crap


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

That's awesome! Good for him!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice report. Ditto for the package of photos and the video was great. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great king,congrats!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Man, that is what it's all about!! You just made a memory of a lifetime!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! Way to go Isaiah!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love it when them kiddo's gotta struggle to hold up a biggun!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome job!!!!! great video!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

DANG! What a beast. Glad you guys had an awesome time out there!


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

You and your son is an awesome team!!!! That young man, well he is in a class of his own. Another great video, keep them coming.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's an awesome king ! Good job Isaiah .


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Amazing King, amazing time, and amazing job!

You should be proud of your boy for doing such a great job, and you should be proud of yourself for being such an amazing father! Reminds me of my dad, hats off to you my friend.

GO Isaiah!!

Tight lines to you and your boy!


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow great job on that king but I think what amazed me more was you son grabbing that tuna by the tail and hoisting it into the kayak...Respect!
Where are you guys launching? Henderson?


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

g40 said:


> Wow great job on that king but I think what amazed me more was you son grabbing that tuna by the tail and hoisting it into the kayak...Respect!
> Where are you guys launching? Henderson?


Hello, All I can say is that we launch at one of the public beach accesses east of Henderson... It's been getting crowded there lately  -JJ


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sick bro


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> sick bro


Thanks man, that means a lot coming from you! lol 

This is one of the videos that inspired us to get into Kayak fishing in the first place!!:





 
-JJ


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Great Memory for him...................nice catch !!

Robin


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Is that a cero mackeral? Did you gaff him?


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

cliphord said:


> Is that a cero mackeral? Did you gaff him?


Hello, it's a king mackerel and yes we gaffed him after about a 10 minute fight. -JJ


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

That's a nice size king you got there. And the fish is pretty big also. Just remember also that the time you spend with your son today he may in return do the same for you when you get older. Thanks for the video. Now go get a sail with your son.


----------

